# Record Netflix or Hulu?



## komobu (Mar 28, 2013)

So I got my first tivo set up last night. Is it possible to record the streams from netflix or other streaming sights? How is this done? I drive limos and spend a lot of time waiting on clients in the car. I would like to be able to record a netflix movie, and then move it from my tivo to my android tablet. I bought the tivo stream, but read where it could only be used over wifi and not celular data. If this is the case, I may return it. Thanks for any help


----------



## DatCFC (Nov 22, 2016)

You can't do that.
Netflix however has updated its app so that some movies and shows can be downloaded to a tablet. If you have Amazon Prime, you can also do the same.

CFC


----------



## henrymc (Aug 8, 2016)

Not exactly what you asked but... if you spend a lot of time in places with wifi (you probably do if it's in a city), figure out who owns the wifi. Beg/borrow/steal access. Then you have wireless access (no cellular restriction/costs to worry about). At that point, just install the standard Netflix and HULU apps on your device and use those.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The tivo will stream to your android tablet just fine over cellular data. You can also download shows to your tablet while on home wifi and watch later.

Tivo will not record streaming sources. Suggest looking into PlayOn for that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It seems like it would be easier to just stream it from Netflix anytime you want, or buy the disc, or buy the digital streaming version.


----------



## KENL (Dec 16, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> It seems like it would be easier to just stream it from Netflix anytime you want, or buy the disc, or buy the digital streaming version.


Maybe so, but somebody did ask if it was possible to record Netflix. So the person just replied to the original question.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Many like the idea of having the media *locally* since 'Streaming' is usually full of problems & issues. That concept has worked for decades!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Never heard of "Joyoshare" and frankly have my doubts about it. If recording Netflix (or other streaming video) to a dedicated PC is an acceptable choice, then you should consider PlayOn, which has been around for years. Post #5 here is essentially a long-winded ad for Joyoshare. I suspect the poster is either officially or unofficially connected with the product, although I'm sure he/she will deny that.


----------

